

Google's New Content Experiments API Turns Analytics Into A/B Testing Platform - Mindphreaker
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/04/googles-content-experiments-api-a-b-testing/

======
ChrisAntaki
Nice, this removes the need for JavaScript redirects. That was the one thing
holding me back from using their AB tests.

